# New writers for 24



## a mere housewife (Nov 30, 2007)

the leaked trailer. Riveting.

[object width="425" height="373"][param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3pmZANQJyZk&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"][/param][param name="wmode" value="transparent"][/param][embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3pmZANQJyZk&rel=0&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="373"][/embed][/object]

(I hope the embed works.... If not, here's the link. YouTube - 24 - Leaked Season 7 Trailer! )


----------

